
The coming corpus-based reexamination of the Second Amendment - bdon
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=38422
======
aoki
it was interesting to see from the comments that there have already been
corpus analyses filed as SC amicus briefs (not just law review papers).

